# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  قائمةالهواتف المدعومة من طرف UFS Turbo : UFSt

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
 C200, C300, T190, T191, Zeus   **  
ADI  Platform: B2000, B2050, B2060, B2070, B2100, B2150, B2250, C1100,  C1150, C1200, 1400, C2100, C2200,C3100, C3300, C3310, C3320, C3380,  C3400, C3600, F2100, F2200, F2300, F2400, F2410, F3000, F7100, G639,  G828, G1500, G1600, G1610, G510W, G3100, G5200, G5210, G5300, G5300i,  G5400, G7100, G7120, KG110, KG115, KG118, KG119, B2060, KG120, KG130,  KG210, KG220, KG221, KG225, KG228, KG240, KG245, KG280, KP115a, KP130b,  KP170, KP175, KP200, KP202, KP215a, KP260c, KP265d, MG280, KG290, L343i,  KG320, KG328, MG320, KG800, MG800, MG808, KG90, KG98, TG800, L3100,  L341i, L342i, MG100, MG101, MG105, M4410, ME500, M6100, MG610, P7200,  S5000, S5100, S5200, W5200, W5210, W5300, W7100 
TI Platform  (HERCROM 200) B1200, B1300, C1300, C1500, CG225 CG300, F1200, F7250,  G4010, G4011, G4015, G4050, G5500, G7000, G7020, G7030, G7050, G920,  G932, KG180, KG330, KG338, KG810, KG818, L1100, L1150, L1400, L5100,  MG130, MG150, MG155, MG180, MG185, MG200, MG210, MG220, MG810, T5100,  W7000, W7020 
INFINEON: A100, A100a, A108, A110, A130, A133,  A133GO, A175, A175a, A175b, A180a, A180b, A190, A190a, A190b, A200,  A210, A210b, A225, A230, A250, A255, A258, C100, C105, C300, C300GO,  C305, C310, C330, GB100, GB101, GB102, GB105, GB106, GB107, GB108,  GB109, GB110, GB102GO, GB105a, GB107a, GB115, GB125, GB125a, GB125R,  GB126a, GB130, GB220, GB220nGO, GB230, GB280, GC900, GC900E, GC900F,  GC900fGO, GD350, GD510, GD510N, GM360, GM360I, GM600, GS100, GS101,  GS101a, GS101GO, GS102, GS105, GS106, GS107, GS107a, GS107b, GS108,  GS117, GS155, GS155a, GS155b, GS500f, GS170, GS290, GS290GO, GS290N,  GS390GO, GS500, GS500G, GS500GX, GS500V, GT350, GT350f, GT350GO, GT350i,  GU200, GU200a, GU200b, GU220, GU230, GW520, GW525, KE260, KE600, KE608,  KE770, KE800, KE820, KE850, KE850A, KE858, KE970, KE970G, KF510,  KF510D, KF510c, KF600c, KF600d, KG270, KG271, KG275, KG276, KG278,  KG285, KG288, KG289, KG370, KG375, KG376, KG70, KG77, KG90N, KG99,  KM380, KM380C, KM380D, KM380T, KM385D, KM386C, KM570, KM570f, KM900,  KM900E, KM900F, KM900G, KP100, KP105, KP105a, KP106, KP106a, KP107,  KP108, KP109, KP500, KP500N, KP501, KP502, KP502GO, KP505, KP550,  KP106b, KP107a, KP107b, KP570Q, KS360, KS360GO, KS365, LG500G, LG800G,  ME600D, ME770C, ME770D, ME820C, ME830D, ME850C, ME850D, ME970D, MG160,  MG161, MG370a, MG370b, S365, T300, T310, T310I, T310N, T315, T315I,  T320, T320E, T320G, T325, T325g, TE350GO, T500, T505, T510, T515, T530 
MTK  (Mediatek) Platform: A120, A155, A160, A165, C2500, C2600, G1800,  GB160, GB161, GB165, GB170, GB175, GB190, GB195, KG190, KG195, KG198,  KG200, KG300, KP199, KP220 
QualComm Added 
3G: U8110, U8120, U8130, U8138, U8180, U8330, U8360, U8380, U8550   *  * GX20, GX30, GX30i, TM100, TM150, TM200
SH703, SH801, SH802, SH902, SH903     
DCT3  Platform: 2100,2275, 3110, 3210, 3310, 3315, 3330, 3350, 3390, 3410,  3610, 5110, 5110i, 5130, 5190, 5210, 5510, 6090, 6110, 6130, 6138, 6150,  6190, 6210, 6250, 7110, 8210, 8250, 8290, 8810, 8850, 8855, 8890, 9110,  9110i 
DCTL Platform: 9290, 9210, 9210i 
DCT4 Platform:  1110, 1110b, 1110i, 1100, 1100b, 1101, 1112, 1112b, 1112i, 1200, 1200b,  1208/9, 1208b, 1260/1, 1600, 1600b, 1650, 1650b, 1661-2b, 1661-2,  1680c-2, 1680c-2b, 1681c, 2220s-2, 2220s-2b, 2300, 2300a, 2310, 2310b,  2320c-2, 2320c-2b, 2323c-2, 2330c-2, 2330c-2b, 2355, 2600c-2, 2600c-2b,  2610, 2610b, 2626, 2630, 2630b, 2650, 2651, 2652, 2660, 2660b, 2680s,  2680s-2b, 2720a-2, 2720a-2b, 2760, 2760b, 2760h, 2855, 2865, 3100/b,  3120, 3100b, 3108, 3152, 3200/b, 3220/b, 3250, 3300, 3300b, 3320, 3510,  3510i, 3520, 3530, , 3590, 3595, 5000d-2, 5000d-2b, 5030c-2b, 5100/a,  5140/i/b, 6011i, 6020/b, 6021, 6030, 6030b, 6031, 6060, 6060v, 6061,  6070/b, 6080/b, 6100, 6101, 6102i, 6103, 6102, 6108, 6111, 6112, 6131,  6170/b, 6200, 6220, 6230/b/i, 6310, 6310i, 6340i , 6500, 6510, 6590,  6610/i, 6620, 6650, 6800/a, 6810, 6820/a/b, 6822b, 7070d-2, 7070d-2b  7200/b, 7210, 7250, 7250i, 7260, 7270/b, 7280, 7360, 7380, 7600, 7700,  7710, 8280, 8310, 8390, 8800/d, 8801 8910, 8910i, 9300/i/b, 9500/b 
DCT4 Infineon Platform : 1202/3-2, 1616-2, 1616-2b, 1280, 1800, 1800b 
C-Series: C1-00, C1-01.1, C1-02, C1-02.1, C2-00
X Series: X1-00, X1-00.1 
TDMA: 1220, 2220/1, 2260/1, 3360, 3560, 6360 
DCT-4  CDMA: 2112, 2115/16/i, 2118, 2125/26i, 2255, 2270, 2280, 2285, 3105,  3125, 3155/i, 3205, 3570i 3585, 3585i, 6012, 6015/16/19, 6155,  6125,6225, 6235/36i, 6255/56, 6265/i, 6275, 6385/i, 6370, 6560, 6585,  8270 
WD2 Platform: N-Gage, N-Gage-QD, N-Gage-QD-a, 3230, 3600, 3620, 3650, 3660, 6260/b, 6600, 6670/b, 7610/b, 7650 
BB5 Platform: 
2xxx Series: 2690, 2700c-2, 2730c-1, 2730c-1b 
3xxx Series: 3109 Classic, 3110 Classic, 3120 Classic, 3208c, 3250, 3500_Classic, 3555b, 3555, 3555c, 3600s, 3720c-2 
5xxx  Series: 5130c-2, 5130c-2b, 5200, 5220, 5220b, 5320, 5320d-1b, 5320d-1,  5320, 5300, 5310, 5500, 5530c-2, 5610, 5610d-2, 5610d-2b, 5630d-1,  5630d-1b, 5700, 5730s-1, 5730s-2, 5800d 
6xxx Series: 6085, 6086,  6110n, 6120 Classic, 6121 Classic, 6122c, 6124 Classic, 6124c-1, 6125,  6131, 6131_NFC, 6136, 6151, 6208c, 6210s-1, 6210s-1b, 6210s-1c, 6210s-5,  6212c, 6220c-1, 6220c-5, 6233, 6234, 6260s-1, 6263, 6267, 6270, 6280,  6288, 6290, 6300/b, 6300i, 6301, 6303c, 6350-1b, 6500 Classic, 6500c-5,  6650d-1c, 6500_Slide, 6555, 6600f-1c, 6600i, 6600s-1c, 6630, 6680, 6681,  6700c-1, 6710s-1, 6720c-1, 6720c-1b, 6730c-1VF, 6730c-1, 6750-1,  6760s-1, 6790s-1b, 6790s-1c 
7xxx Series: 7210c, 7310cb, 7310c, 7370, 7373, 7390, 7500 Prism, 7610s, 7610sb, 7900 Prism 
8xxx Series: 8600 Luna, 8800 Arte 
C-Series: C2-01,C2-01.5 
E-Series:  E50_1, E50_2, E51, E51-2, E52-1, E52-2, E55-1, E55-2, E60, E61, E61i,  E62, E63-5, E65, E66-1, E66-2, E66-3, E70, E71-1, E71-2, E71-3, E71-5,  E72-1, E72-2, E72-5, E75-1, E75-2, E90 
N-Series: N70, N70_RM99,  N71, N72, N73, N73_India_Edge, N76, N77, N78-1, N78-3, N78-5, N80,  N81_1, N81_3, N81_8GB, N82, N90, N91, N91_2_8GB, N91_5, N91_6, N92, N93,  N93i, N95, N95_8GB, N97-1, N97-5, N97-3, N97-4    
UFS_ATRz: A3618, J200, J210, J220, J230, R600, T66, T100, T105, T106, T600, T602, Z300 
UFS_RTP:  P800, P802, P900, P908, P910, R520, T39, T65, T68, T68i, T200, T202,  T226, T230, T238, T300, T302, T306, T310 T312, T316, T610, T616, T618,  T628, T630, Z600, Z608 
UFS_KZF 
SE: D750, F500, J300, K300,  K500, K506, K508, K600, K608, K700, K750, K758, P990, s600, S700, S710,  V600, V800, V802, W550, W600, W800, W900, Z500, Z520, Z800, Z1010 
SeDBx:  D750, F500, J300a, J300c, J300i, K300a, K300c, K300i, , K310a, K310i,  K320i, K500/K508, K506c, K510a, K510i, K510im, K530, K550i, K550im,  K600, K608, K608, K610i, K610im, K618i, K630/V640, K700i, K750, K770,  K790, K800, K810i, K818c, M600i, M608c, P1i, S500i, S700, T250a, T250i,  T650i, T658, V600, V630i, V800, W200a, W200i, W300i, W550, W580, W600i,  W610i, W660i, W700, W710, W800, W810, W830i, W850, W880i, W888c, W900i,  W910i, W950, Z310a, Z310i, Z500a, Z500i, Z520a, Z520c, Z520i, Z525i,  Z530, Z550a, Z550i, Z558i, Z610,
Z710i, Z750a, Z750i, Z1010      
One-C 
A-Series: A2xx, A800 
N-Series: N1xx, N200, N288, N300, N400, N500, N600, N611, N611, N620, N625, N628 
R-Series: R200, R201, R208, R210, R220, R225 
T-Series: T100, T108, T400, T408, T410, T500, T508 
TRIDENT/T-VISION 
B-Series:  B100, B100K, B100M, B108, B200, B220, B270, B300, B308, B310, B310R,  B320, B3210, B3210M, B3310, B3313, B510, B518, B520, B520B, B528 
C-Series:  C120, C126, C128, C130, C140, C140i, C158, C158-B, C170, C170B, C178,  C178B, C188, C188-L, C200, C208, C210, C216, C218, C230, C238, C240,  C240L, C250, C258, C260, C260B, C260L, C260M, C266, C268, C275L, C300,  C300B, C308, C3010, C3010-S, C3050, C3050C, C3053, C3060, C3060R, C3110,  C3110C, C3110H, S3500, C500L, C506, C510L, C516, C520, CC01 
D-Series: D100, D108, D410, D418, D520, D528, D720, D728, D730, D800, D808, D830, D836, D838, D840, D848 
E-Series:  E105, E1040, E210, E215L, E218, E300, E310, E315, E316, E317, E318,  E400, E530, E568, E570, E570L, E576, E578, E600, E608, E610, E618, E620,  E628, E710, E715, E720, E728, E758, E770, E810, E818, E840, E840B,  E848, E850, E870, E878, E880, E888, E900, E906, E908, E950, E958 
F-Series: F200, F210, F218, F300, F308 
I-Series: I300, I308, I320 
J-Series: J600, J600E, J600G, J608, J610, J618 
L-Series: L320 
M-Series: M120, M128, M2510, M300, M310, M310L, M318, M320L, M600, M600L, M608, M620, M620N, M628, M628N, M2513, M2520 
P-Series: P100, P108, P207, P258, P300, P308, P310, P318, P400, P408, P520, P528, P730, P738 
Q-Series: Q100, Q105, Q200, Q208, Q300, Q400 
S-Series:  S100, S105, S108, S200, S208, S300, S300m, S308, S341i, S342i, S3030,  S3030-C, S3500, S3050C, S3500-H, S3500-I, S3501C, S400i, S401i, S410i,  S500i, S5150, S5150C, S710i, S730i 
T-Series: T519, T539, T629 
U-Series: U100, U106, U108, U300, U308, U600, U600B, U600G, U608, U608B 
V-Series: V100, V200, V205, V208 
X-Series:  X105, X120, X138, X140, X150, X156, X160, X160b, X166, X168, X200,  X208, X210, X218, X300, X308, X400, X426, X427, X430, X438, X450, X458,  X461, X468-P, X478, X480, X481, X486, X488, X500, X508, X510, X518,  X520, X526, X530, X568, X610, X630, X636, X638, X660, X668, X680, X680n,  X686, X688, X710, X800, X808, X810, X818, X820, X828, X830, X830n,  X836, X838 
M46 
A-Series: A100, A110, A188, A300, A308, A308, A400, A408 
M-Series: M100, M188, T200, T208 
OM/Swift-AEROFONE/3G 
A-Series: A117, A137, A177, A226, A227, A237, A257, A256 
B-Series:  B100i, B110, B110L, B130, B130L, B130S, B130T, B210, B270i, B2100,  B2700, B2703, B2710, B3410, B5702, B5712-C, B5722, B5722C, BC01, B7722,  B7732 DUOS 
C-Series: C145, C160, C160B, C160G, C160L, C160M,  C161, C165, C166, C168, C168B, C180, C270, C276, C276L, C288, C3212,  C3212i, C3300D, C3300K, C3303, C3303i, C3303K, C3310C, C3322, C3500,  C3510, C3518, C3610C, C3630C, C3730C, S3930C, C420, C420L, C421, C425,  C426, C450, C458, C5010B, C5110, C5130, C5130s, C5130U, C5212, C6112,  C6112C, CC01-i CC03 
D-Series: D500, D500E, D508, D510, D600,  D600E, D606, D608, D618, D780, D788(Duos2), D820, D828, D828E, D880,  D888, D900, D900E, D900i, D908, D908i, D980, D980-F, D988 
E-Series:  E100, E108, E200, E200-B, E200-E, E208, E208-B, E230-L, E250, E250-D,  E250-i, E250-L, E251, E251-L, E251-C, E2510, E256, E258, E258D, E260,  E330, E330-N, E335, E338, E340, E340-E, E348, E350, E350-E, E358, E360,  E368, E370, E370L, E376, E378, E380, E388, E390, E398, E420, E428, E480,  E488, E500, E590, E598, E630, E635, E638, E640, E648, E700, E708, E730,  E736, E738, E740, E746, E747, E750, E758, E760, E768, E780, E786, E788,  E800, E800-N, E808, E820, E830, E838, 848-I, E1050-CHN, E1050V, E1070,  E1070-C, E1070M, E1070T, E1075, E1075L, E1080, E1080-C, E1080i, E1080-T,  E1085, E1085-L, E1085T, E1086, E1086i, E1086L, E1088-C, E1100, E1100-C,  E1100-T, E1101-C, E1105-T, E1107, E1107-DX, E1107L, , E1110(Euro and  Asia), E1110-C, E1113-C, E1117, E1117L, E1117-MEA-IND, E1120, E1120-C,  E1125, E1125W, E1125-SEA, E1130, E1130B, E1150-MEA-SEA, E1150-CHN,  E1153, E1155L, E1160, E1160-DX, E1170, E1180, E1182, E1182L, E1190,  E1210, E1210M, E1210S, E1220, E1220i, E1252, E1310B, E1310-C, E1310-E,  E1310M, E1310S, E1360B, E1360, E1360-C, E1360-S, E1360-M, E2100,  E2100-B, E2100-C, E2120, E2120i, E2120L, E2121B, E2152, E2210, E2210-B,  E2210-C, E2210T, E2370, E2550, E2550D, E2558, E3510S, S3510U 
F-Series: F110, F118, F250, F250-L, F258, F265-L, F268, F270, F270-L, F275-L, F278, F278i, F480L, F488E 
G-Series: G600, G600G, G608, G618, G808E, 
J –Series: J150, J150B, J210, J218, J700, J700i, J700L, J706, J708, J708i, J770, J800, J800R, J808, J808E 
L-Series: L258, L310, L600, L608, L700, L708, L708E, 
M-Series: M110, M130L, M140, M140L, M150, M158, M200, M2310, M2710, M2710-C, M2710-L, M3200, M3510, M3510-C, M610, M618, 
P-Series: P180, P200, P220, P250, P260, P270, P850, P858, P906, 
S-Series:  S366, S500, S508, S3100, S3100, S3110, S3110-C, S3370E, S3600, S3600-C,  S3600i, S3601C, S5050, S5200, S5200-C, S5550, S5550U 
T-Series: T139, T219, T309, T239, T509, T429, T729, T809, 
U-Series: U708E, U800E, U808E, U900L, U908E, 
X-Series:  X100, X108, X460, X468, X490, X495, X497, X540, X550, X560, X560L,  X566, X576, X600, X608, X620, X628, X640, X648, X650, X656, X658, X670,  X678, X700, X700N, X708 
SkyWorks/INFINEON 
A-Series: A500
C-Series: C100, C108, C110, C3011, C3560, C3750, C3752
P-Series: P510, P518,
E-Series: E1151, E2152i 
QUALCOMM/BROADCOM/LSI 
A-Series:  A411, A412, A551, A561, A597, A637, A657, A697, A701, A706, A707, A711,  A717, A727, A736, A737, A746, A747, A766, A767, A777, A801, A811, A817,  A811, A821, A827, A836, A837, A867, A885, A886, A877, A887, A897 
B-Series: B3410W, B5310, B5310R, B5310U 
C-Series: C3510T, C5220, C5510, C5510H, C5510U, C6712 
F-Series: F330, F338, F400, F406, F408, F480, F480F, F480G, F480H, F480R, F488, F490, F510, F550, F700 
G-Series: G400, G400F, G400L, G508, G508E, G800, G800B, G800L, G808, 
I-Series: i6210, i6220, i6230 
J-Series: J200, J200L, J208, J630, J638, 
L-Series: L170, L400, L760, L760G, L768, L810, L811, 
M-Series:  M3710, M7500, M7600, M7600B, M7600H, M7600L, M7603, M8800, M8800B,  M8800H, M8800C, M8800L, M8800N, M8910, M8910B, M8910H, M8910U 
P-Series: P910, P920, P940, P950, P960, 
S-Series:  S3370, S3370B, S3370L, S3650, S3650C, S3650H, S3650M, S3650W, S3653,  S3653M, S3653W, S3853, S5230, S5230C, S5230G, S5230H, S5230K, S5230M,  S5230R, S5230W, S5233A, S5233S, S5233T, S5233W, S5250, S5250W, S5253,  S5333, S5350, S5350M, S5510, S5530, S5560, S5560C, S5560H, S5600,  S5600B, S5600L, S5603, S5603T, S5608U, S5620, S5620B, S5628, S5628i,  S7070, S7070C, S7120H, S7120U, S7220, S7330, S7350, S7350C, S7350E,  S7350F, S7350H, S7350i, S7520U, S8000, S8000B, S8000C, S8000H, S8000L,  S8000U, S8003, S8300, S8300C, S8300H, S8300J, S8300N, S8300T, S8500,  S8500C 
T-Series: T359, T469, T479, T559, T639, T659, T669, T746, T749, T819, T919, T929 
U-Series: U700, U700B, U708, U800, U800F, U808, U900, U900F, U900G, U900K, U900U, U900W, U908 
V-Series: V705, V706, V707, V708, V820L 
Z-Series:  Z150, Z170, Z230, Z238, Z240, Z240E, Z248, Z310, Z360, Z368, Z400, Z540  , Z548, Z560, Z570, Z720, Z728, Z740, ZV40, ZV50, ZV60

----------


## jazouli89

اريد شراء واحدة اين يمكنني الاتصال
0616078889

----------


## mohamed73

غير متوفرة في المغرب حتى الان اخي عبد الصمد
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## rrrmmm

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

